# new water tower site piping



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

there was a water tower (built in 1887), that was demo'd to make way for a new one. we're in the process of doing a site repipe. all the stuff there is lead joint except for the 16'" butterfly valve you see there that was put in in 1979 to replace the original that failed. mostly 18", 16" & 12" stuff.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How much did that gate valve cost ??


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the 16" was $5042


----------



## pinerider (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice to see the retaining ring on the new gate valve! What kind of pipe are you putting in, ductile iron? Are you putting any anodes in?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

pinerider said:


> Nice to see the retaining ring on the new gate valve! What kind of pipe are you putting in, ductile iron? Are you putting any anodes in?


ductile, specs call only for poly wrap on the valves/fittings, and pipe to be bedded in sand.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

can you believe this pile of iron brought $300 at the scrap yard? that's what i call "road money"....wife don't know bout this stuff :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> ...all the stuff there is lead joint except for the 16'" butterfly valve....


I've seen an Ebba-Iron technical bulletin recommending against the use of retainer glands on cast-iron-pipe and plain-end CI/DI fittings. You might ask your supplier about it (or not).

Good to see you have something you can bill for. :thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> I've seen an Ebba-Iron technical bulletin recommending against the use of retainer glands on cast-iron-pipe and plain-end CI/DI fittings. You might ask your supplier about it (or not).
> 
> Good to see you have something you can bill for. :thumbsup:


rick, have a URL on it by any chance?


----------

